# Looking for one-off T shirt printing for internet marketing company



## lukethespook (Jun 17, 2011)

We are a growing internet marketing company and are looking for a partner to take care of our one off t shirt printing. We understand that silk screening may be too labor intensive so would look to DTG or computer generated printing. All we require is competitive pricing and a solid partner to work and grow with.

Does anybody know of a company that can offer this service big or small? 

Please reply with your feed back,

Much appreciated.

LM


----------



## rcmsellers (Aug 20, 2010)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Whats your volume?


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

I would recommend wholesaledigitalprint.com 

I've outsourced DTG printing to multiple companies as a backup over the years and they are the first to have consistent quality and service.


----------



## artprintee (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi,
I am T-Shirt graphic designer, screen printer and manufacturer of all hosiery items for all genders/ages.

I prefer to do screen printing as the screen printed Shirts are incomparable, durable, vibrant and long lasting. 
At the same time the price is cheap (around $4-00 for four color print including knit fabric) and delivery 1 week.

Please respond for more details,

Best wishes,

K.Ravi
INDIA
[email protected]



lukethespook said:


> We are a growing internet marketing company and are looking for a partner to take care of our one off t shirt printing. We understand that silk screening may be too labor intensive so would look to DTG or computer generated printing. All we require is competitive pricing and a solid partner to work and grow with.
> 
> Does anybody know of a company that can offer this service big or small?
> 
> ...


----------



## rcmsellers (Aug 20, 2010)

How can you do a 4 color print and provide the t-shirt to a customer at a cost of $4.00 and stay in business.


----------



## artprintee (Nov 22, 2010)

rcmsellers said:


> How can you do a 4 color print and provide the t-shirt to a customer at a cost of $4.00 and stay in business.



Hi,

Thanks for your question.

I am from India and yarns are produced, hosiery is knitted, dyed and printed under on roof in my production unit in India. When it is shipped to your country the price is two or three times the actual cost. 

Believe me I am into to knit manufacturing business since 20 years and exported to many countries.

Frankly speaking,
The knit fabric cost is $2-50, screen printing cost is $1-00 and stitching cost is $0-50.
Designing, color separation, Screen making and shipping cost is not included.
Minimum quantity is 1000 pieces.

Please feel free to ask any clarification.

Best wishes,

K.Ravi
[email protected]


----------



## rcmsellers (Aug 20, 2010)

Well, we have people here in the U.S. that offer these prices as well and I wonder how they are able to do it.


----------



## artprintee (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks.
Price are reasonable and at the same time the quality is superior.

K.Ravi


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

For one offs I SERUIOUSLY doubt. I need to see proof. Screen charges at COST is higher than that.


----------



## rcmsellers (Aug 20, 2010)

I had someone come to me with a 15 shirt order and said they could get it for $6.00 at a screen printer. One off's of course not. No screen printer will take those.


----------



## artprintee (Nov 22, 2010)

rcmsellers said:


> I had someone come to me with a 15 shirt order and said they could get it for $6.00 at a screen printer. One off's of course not. No screen printer will take those.



I am sure the design, color separation and screen cost cannot be included in $6-00. That should be an hidden cost.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------

